# Biggest damned plant....so far



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

It's an overly chilly day, and I needed a warm up break. So I thought I would post some pics of our latest plant. Some of you that have checked out some of my Photobucket pages already know that I have a lust for making killer plants. We have one room in our haunt that is a conservatory, plus we have a few action plants scattered throughout the haunt. So here are some pictures of the latest (and biggest) that I am working on right now.
Mechs 10 pictures by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/PlantFlowers

Mechs 10 :: KillerPlant.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: GiantPlant1.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: GiantPlant2.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket

This guy measures a bump over 6 foot tall right now. The stems are irrigation pipe and will be covered with rough burlap that will be gathered and latexed to give it a bark like woody look. Plus there will be moss and smaller vines added. There will be petals made from Fosshape added to the flowers and will be shaped as shown in the sketch. The mechs are VERY violent and cause the steel inner support members to bounce adding even more movement. And yes....it does break down into parts so I can get it into the door. (A lesson I learned the hard way)

BTW.....our haunt is 5000 square feet, plus we have 2000 square feet of storage. However, we have about 10,000 square feet of props. Soooooo....we will be offering up a few of our retired props very soon. I will be working on a list of items along with pictures in the next few days. If anyone is interested, drop me a line and I will tell you what I can.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is going to be one wicked plant, Ironman. It even _sounds_ nasty when it snaps.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I love that!!!! That will scare the crap out of some kids. Great idea!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome, very cool. I own a monster museum in TX and there is a plant monster called a Jidra. I really want to add one to the museum. Are you selling the mech or sharing the mechanism design?
Allen H


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking prop!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome prop very cool


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Damn..I have to wait till I get home to watch the video.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea, that's going to be one awesome plant


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks everybody. 
Roxy, yes, it is loud when it snaps. And it has an even more resonant sound with the tubes attached. I know that when the petals go in that it will dampen that some, but hopefully not that much.

Joisey,scaring children is fun, but not the primary goal. I want their dads, grandfather, uncle, or their big brothers. Whoever their 'protector' is when they go through.

Allen, I found one rather dark picture of Jidra when I searched it. Now that would be wicked. This new plant is not for sale. At least not for the upcoming season. And if it works out, I may include them as an item for sale. Typically when I build a new prop I like testing it in my haunt for a year before ever offering them. That way I get a real feel for how bulletproof it is or where it may need improvement. If my actors can't destroy it during our run, then I'm golden. I do have a few extra of the 'flower' mechs made up right now that I might part with. I've been toying with the idea of finishing one out as a Graboid to mount in my Trophy Room/Study. One cool thing about these is that they only require 5 PSI.

IMU and Morbid Mike, thanks again. And be certain that I will post more pics when it gets finished.

Noah, you're probably one of the few people that I know that frequents this board that have seen some of the other plants in the haunt. I wish I could have had the Conservatory done when you were here though. There are twice as many plants as before plus there are now some pretty hefty hanging vines everywhere in there that sway and even attack you as you pass through. Lady Iron still wants a water feature in there, and it is our biggest room at 16' X 21', but I'm nearly out of room now. In lieu of the fountain last season I had two potted shrubs that were two of our smaller actors in ghillie suits. As if there needed to be more action. Oh well.....if it's worth doing it's worth overdoing.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that looks really good! cant wait to see it finished haha that would scare the crap outa me if i was just walking along and saw that! good job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice prop. I am sure you will get to scare the protectors with it. I like the Graboid idea also.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a GREAT Idea. That would work very well with my "Mutation" theme this year. Would you be willing to post some close-up pics and some specs on the two different cylinder sizes you used?? The flower petals look like 6" PVC or sched 40? I'd love to build a version of that this summer. GREAT WORK


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's going to be awesome when it's done and scare the bejeezus outa people. I'm in awe of your work!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool. Can't wait to see it skinned!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Ironman said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Roxy, yes, it is loud when it snaps. And it has an even more resonant sound with the tubes attached. I know that when the petals go in that it will dampen that some, but hopefully not that much.
> 
> Noah, you're probably one of the few people that I know that frequents this board that have seen some of the other plants in the haunt. I wish I could have had the Conservatory done when you were here though. There are twice as many plants as before plus there are now some pretty hefty hanging vines everywhere in there that sway and even attack you as you pass through. Lady Iron still wants a water feature in there, and it is our biggest room at 16' X 21', but I'm nearly out of room now. In lieu of the fountain last season I had two potted shrubs that were two of our smaller actors in ghillie suits. As if there needed to be more action. Oh well.....if it's worth doing it's worth overdoing.


Finally saw the video. Very cool. Love the snapping sound.

That day was one of the most memorable days. Who knows maybe I can convince Phobos in taking a roadtrip next year.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent work


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

niblique71, the larger of the two mechs has a ten inch diameter ring and uses a 1-1/16" cylinder with a 2.5" throw. The smaller mech has a four inch ring and uses a 5/8" cylinder with a 1" throw. These, as with most of my mechs, use Clippard cylinders. The 'petals' on the large one in the pictures are cut from a plastic five gallon bucket. Since these pics were taken I have added 'petals' to the smaller ones using pieces cut from Tupperware like cups. (Don't tell my wife) I don't really have drawings or plans on these. Most of my stuff just happen sort of 'seat of your pants' style. I am also putting another of these types of mechs together, even larger, that will have four arms....one in center top, with three lower arms (jaws) that I hope to send away to become a trophy mounted Graboid.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

That is killer!
Awesome prop! That's going to scare the crap outta people, especially since most people won't be expecting a plant to move and then it does that! 
The graboid idea is a great fit too! love those movies, and I can see it working very well!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The plant looks like it will be great. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Between building ironwork, more props, and the real world, I have managed to get the plant a little further along. Here's a video of how it looks as of today. The centers of the flowers still need their yellow stigma inside and the green sepal leaves at the base of the flower cups. But you can get the idea I believe. When it is complete I will be taking it to the haunt to set up in the conservatory and hopefully by then be able to set up proper lighting so I can get better video.

Mechs 10 :: Snapper Dragon in action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/SnapperDragon-1


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool IronMan!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Now that is one KILLER plant IM! Awesome! can't wait to see it in it's proper setting.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

none of you photos and most of you videos aren't working so:Mechs 10 pictures by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/SnapperDragon-1.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't had a problem viewing them....


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks. I can't wait to see it in place either. Partly because it has been taking a chunk of my shop, but we open the 2nd week-end of May for this:
http://www.bbqfest.com/
It happens right outside our front door, and it gives our actors a chance to have a little fun. And although the show changes before October, it gives me a chance to try out several new props before hand to see how well they fit in.

DC, not sure why you are having problems. Try clicking on the links above the pictures. Maybe that will work.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That is freaking sweet!!! Awesome job!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I mentioned in an earlier post that I was going to add the yellow centers for the flowers, but my middle son and I were out in the shop Friday night with a couple of brews, and one thing led to another, as they so often do on Friday nights, and the original idea just started sounding to....uhm....well, too damned flowery. So later than evening, and nearing the end of a twelve pack, another idea surfaced that sounded funny at first, but quickly morphed into what seemed like a really cool plan. Anyway.......

Mechs 10 :: Eyeball Plant in Action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/Eyeballplantinaction

Mechs 10 :: All Eyes Open picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: Large Eyeball picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: Small Eyeballs picture by Namnori - Photobucket


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok...that is seriously creepy! Love it!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the eyes...this plant just keeps getting better


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I finally got around to taking some video of the plant in the haunt. Well...two of my sons did the video for me. Unfortunately they brought in a white light because they couldn't get the camera to do night vision.....and they didn't get a lot of the rest of the conservatory either. Oh well...at least you can see it in it's new setting.

Mechs 10 :: PlantwithSean.flv video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/PlantwithSean

Mechs 10 :: Plantwithwhitelight.flv video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/Plantwithwhitelight


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats really different..very cool. Never seen a giant plant with eyeballs in a haunt. Great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is one cool plant. Next time we get out your way. May be you will let us stop by for a visit.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Any time bud....you know the way. Just let me know when it works out and we'll get together.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Ironman, We haven't heard from you in a while. I hope everything is going well. Didn't you make a major move last year?? Are you still Haunting/Creating. 

I thought I'd ressurect this thread since I believe I can finally get around to building something similar this year. It will fit in PERFECTLY with my Mutant mist/Mine Disaster theme. It will be a perfect project to use up some of the free cylinders that I was given last year.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a big plant


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi nib....yup, still chugging away. No major moves for me....but at my age going from one end of the shop to the other can sometimes be a major move. I recently built a pair of large plants similar to mine for an amusement park out west that will be used this coming Halloween season. I can't wait to see what you come up with for your Mutant/Mine Disaster and how you incorporate the plant movement. Keep us posted.
IM


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

One of my major regrets in life is to be a Johnny come lately. I Missed out on the whole Ironstock phenomenum (Sp?). Noah Fentz is a valued member of our local MnT group and he often metions his affiliation with Ironstock. It sounds like woodstock on Steroids for haunters... Anyway, I might reach out for a few pointers if I get stuck while building. But I think I have it worked out. Keep haveing those friday "Beer" sesions with your son(s). Besides, Beer makes it easier to get up and cross the shop ( to get another beer) LOL

Any thoughts of doing a "Mini" Ironstock???


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Noah is a great guy and I'm proud to say, a very good friend. I'm certain that long after the apocalypse, he will recant glowing tales of the before time around a campfire about when haunters from across the land would travel through what is now the forbidden zone to a small city named Tell to meet with other clans and speak of their love of a celebration called Halloween. 

Just let me know if there is any way I can help you with your project. I still occasionally play with the same concept for other prop ideas, but so far none of these have made it from my notepad to reality.

As far as a 'mini' Ironstock....mini is how it all started in the first place. And quite honestly, there are so many gatherings, conventions, and M&Ts scattered about the country that our main goal of bringing haunters together has been accomplished many times over. I have heard rumblings of an Ironstock reunion some day in the far off future. But then again I hear rumblings every time I eat Taco Bell, so who's to say?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't know that you were still active on the forums Ironman, but I must tell you that your work is quite inspiring, especially to a virtual newbie like myself. You do great work, man!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW....thanks Bio. I'm not sure exactly what to say. I also come here to be inspired by all the great ideas that come from everyone that post their creations to this site. And for that I thank you all.


----------

